# new to dog showing



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

i have i think is 12 week old male german shepherd puppy i would like to show can i get and tips and suggestions how to get started


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Join a dog club and go to some training classes.

German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies Website for the German Shepherd Dog Club of America.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You think he is 12 weeks old? Did he come with papers?


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

yes he did


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

he is also akc registered too i also plan on breeding him also when he gets older


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Maybe your breeder can help you with show tips?


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

My pup is 13 weeks and I just started breed handling class at a local dog training facility! It has been very fun and extremely informative! Good luck!


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

ok and i would like to say you guys are one of the nicest people of this german shepherd forums


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

You posted on another part of the forum about your 12 week old puppy that screams in the crate or when he is put outside with 3 or 4 other adult dogs. You also stated that you got this puppy as a foster because the breeder had to foster the puppies out because she could not sell them and the female was pregnant again. I imagine this puppy is probably not truly show quality because a good show breeder does not have to foster out their puppies because they can't sell them, nor do they keep breeding when they haven't sold the first litter. I know you said is AKC registered, but that does not mean he are show quality and especially breeding quality. Does the puppy have both testicles? Are you going to be able to socialize him to get him ready for shows? He needs to start socializing now, going to parks and malls and anyplace that you can take him so he gets used to noise and people and crowds. Putting him in a backyard with adult dogs is not going to get him ready for shows. He will need to be eating a premium food to keep his coat in good shape. 
You need to attend handling classes starting now and take him to classes weekly. He will need to be able to be handled and touched by strangers, including his mouth and testicles. You need to learn to stack him correctly.
As far as breeding, are his parents OFA clear for hips/elbows?You will need to make sure his hips/elbows are ofa certified before you breed him. Again, just because he has AKC papers doesn't mean he is show/breeding quality. What is his pedigree like? Has his parents won any points towards a Championship or performance titles? You will need to get a Championship on him and possibly performance titles before you breed him to prove he is worthy of breeding. 
Showing him in conformation shows after he is 6 months old will show you if he is quality enough to be a show dog. Just because he doesn't have any disqualifying faults, he could be considered show quality, but that does not mean he can actually win points over other GSD in a real competition. 
Get a professional GSD handler/breeder to look at your puppy and give an opinion on whether he is show quality and also breeding quality. You might think he is perfect, you might think because he has AKC papers you should produce babies by him, but only an expert can really tell you the truth. There are plenty of great show breeders in California.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> You posted on another part of the forum about your 12 week old puppy that screams in the crate or when he is put outside with 3 or 4 other adult dogs. You also stated that you got this puppy as a foster because the breeder had to foster the puppies out because she could not sell them and the female was pregnant again. I imagine this puppy is probably not truly show quality because a good show breeder does not have to foster out their puppies because they can't sell them, nor do they keep breeding when they haven't sold the first litter. I know you said is AKC registered, but that does not mean he are show quality and especially breeding quality. Does the puppy have both testicles? Are you going to be able to socialize him to get him ready for shows? He needs to start socializing now, going to parks and malls and anyplace that you can take him so he gets used to noise and people and crowds. Putting him in a backyard with adult dogs is not going to get him ready for shows. He will need to be eating a premium food to keep his coat in good shape.
> You need to attend handling classes starting now and take him to classes weekly. He will need to be able to be handled and touched by strangers, including his mouth and testicles. You need to learn to stack him correctly.
> As far as breeding, are his parents OFA clear for hips/elbows?You will need to make sure his hips/elbows are ofa certified before you breed him. Again, just because he has AKC papers doesn't mean he is show/breeding quality. What is his pedigree like? Has his parents won any points towards a Championship or performance titles? You will need to get a Championship on him and possibly performance titles before you breed him to prove he is worthy of breeding.
> Showing him in conformation shows after he is 6 months old will show you if he is quality enough to be a show dog. Just because he doesn't have any disqualifying faults, he could be considered show quality, but that does not mean he can actually win points over other GSD in a real competition.
> Get a professional GSD handler/breeder to look at your puppy and give an opinion on whether he is show quality and also breeding quality. You might think he is perfect, you might think because he has AKC papers you should produce babies by him, but only an expert can really tell you the truth. There are plenty of great show breeders in California.


where i live no there isn't allot of gsd breeders and handlers and yes he has both of his tesctles and i planned on doing all those things with him andt i know gsd breeder a hour from me where we got other gsd dog that is show quailty from to look at him

thanks


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Step 1: Take care of dogs who are stuck living outside in the garage.

We can worry about Steps 2 thru 100 if we can get Step 1 accomplished.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> I imagine this puppy is probably not truly show quality because a good show breeder does not have to foster out their puppies because they can't sell them, nor do they keep breeding when they haven't sold the first litter. I know you said is AKC registered, but that does not mean he are show quality and especially breeding quality


What she said.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

So you have another show quality dog? Where is he in all this? Are you showing him? Does he have any points?
ANY dog that is AKC registered and not neutered/spayed can be shown in conformation classes as long as there are no disqualifying faults. Just because the dog has no disqualifying faults and is AKC registered does not mean he is quality enough to actually win points. He can be a point filler for other quality GSD in the ring, for which the other owners will love you, but not the everyday average dog is show quality.
Just curious, do you even have a clue what it costs to finish a Champion these days? I am talking just a dog that can get a championship, not a top quality BIS winning dog. You are talking thousands of dollars to finish a dog these days. 
I live in the middle of nowhere, have to travel sometimes 6 and 7 hours minimun to show dogs and its not cheap. You live in California where there are shows every weekend. most within a 1 or 2 hour drive.Is the breeder who sold you the other show dog active in showing? Winning Championships? Producing Champions?
I would love to know why you have one show quality dog, yet came on here saying you do not know how to show dogs or where to start. Why are you not showing the first dog? Now you have another dog?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

aggirl009,
Are you the same person that used to be on the Golden Retriever forum? You sound familiar, if I remember correctly, you use to or still do, raise show cattle, pigs, and goats, and also showed Goldens. My apologies if I have the wrong person.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Get on the internet and Look up the German Shepherd Dog Club of America. Then on their site, try to find a club nearest you. Maybe you have to drive two or more hours to get there, do so. Get to know those people. Usually once a month they have meetings. 

Join a training club, or take your dog to classes with someone who shows. You need to know where the matches are, because that is where you start. You need to take the puppy to handling classes. There are people who scoff at conformation showing and say, "run around the ring." Most of them have never done it. I have shown in matches, and then went to Conformation classes with one of mine. That is work. There is a lot to learn. You can learn in a multi-breed class, but you need to learn about the breed itself from breed people -- shepherd breed club. 

1. Breed club GSDCA, may help you find one near you.
2. Training club, lets you know where the matches are.
3. Conformation classes. This teaches you how to train the dog in conformation and how to handle the dog. 

Yes this does mean letting people NOW pet your puppy and check his testicles. You do not want to do like me, and wait for your boy to be two years old, take him to a match and then have them do the berry check out of the blue. My poor boy put his tail between his legs -- this guy is messing with my junk! The next time, he knew what was coming and had no issues, but some dogs really do not like strangers checking them out. 

Matches are great. They cost about $7 and you can enter the day of. You do not get points but you get experience. It is good for you and the dog. Shows cost a lot more, and people do not expect you to not know what you are doing. By the time you go to a show, everyone has paid money to get there, put in there entry -- more money, and they are nervous about their own dog and their own class. It is a different atmosphere because it does count. I have gotten CGC and TDI at matches and put my girl on sheep at one. They usually have rally and obedience too. They are fun, people are relaxed, and occasionally you can get ribbons too.


----------

